# Oats for Hay



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I planted oats as a cover for my Alfalfa/Orchardgrass. The Oats have just now started to head some and I want to cut the oats for hay in the next few days.

Should I clip the oats above the alfalfa or mow the alfalfa also? The alfalfa is about 8" high.

I've never baled oats hay before so any tips are appreciated, WB <><.

PS, round baling the oats.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You need to cut the oats along with the hay, Ive got some too, They say cut the oats in the doe stage , I think ill cut mine maybe next week.
THOMAS


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've usually tried to leave 4 inches of stubble to help with drying.Can be hard to get dry.Have been using Annual Ryegrass for cover crop instead of oats for about 8 yrs.Better feed and more tons.IMHO


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Kind of an old doc but a good one for oats. Doesn't tell you how to cut, but gives you info so that you can choose when to cut them. I have oats that I'll be cutting for hay in about 10 days... I hope. I'm waiting for the soft dough stage.

When to Cut Oats


----------



## 1chevy02 (Apr 3, 2009)

i baled about 500 4x4 bales of oats for a local dairy this year and have 80 acres on the ground and another 160 acres left to cut if it will ever dry out. I always wait till the mid dough stage if you cut them in the milk stage they will be hard to dry out but if you cut them right its not to bad. They shure make a nice bale.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with swmnhay, your better off with the annual ryegrass in the future from a quality and tonnage stand point. If oats are the nurse cutting at the dough stage is key--hope you didn't get rained on waiting for the hay to dry.


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I must of done something right! I cut them on Tuesday, left them spread out, raked and baled on Thursday. They dried really well, of course 90+ heat and intense sun made a difference.

I didn't have a home for them so I put them on Craig's list. Sold them all within 4 hours!

Thanks for the advice and the tip on annual ryegrass. WB<><.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Oat hay must be the ticket this year. I had a neighbor stop by yesterday and say he'd buy my oat hay that is still standing in the field! As long as the weather cooperates and I can get it down and baled...


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Pic of my oats. Almost ready. That's a tree in the background not a thistle.


----------



## brentcu (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking up oat hay discussions and found this thread. The 'When to cut oats' link was out of date so here's the new one for others like me that come a-lookin.

http://cestanislaus.ucdavis.edu/files/111020.htm


----------

